# N & B generally & Air suspension



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Another newbie question I'm afraid. I have air suspension on the MH. I know this because the previous owner showed me how it works. It is managed by three buttons on the dash. One which levels it whilst driving, two seperate buttons for more or less air in the back whilst stationary. I have seen various posts on MHF mentioning pumping up and letting down air ride suspensions. Should I be checking air pressures or just leave it to the techno stuff onboard ? 

Second question, we both went on the excelleant driving course a few weeks ago, helped both of us build confidence. One of the things that became apparent during the driving course was that there seems to be a couple of very large blinds spots on the Flair.The ones that worries me most are immediatley in front of the cab pillars, both left and right hand. My fear is that a child could easily enter that space and even with all the mirrors I would neve see them. Has any one else come across this problem ? if they have what was the solution ?

Many thanks 
John


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Jede,

I'm sure you will love the Flair 8000 - we think its fabulous
The air suspension I believe (assuming its not the 2008 model with factory fiited air suspension) is similar to the Alko ones fitted by a German firm Goldsmitt - this has an air tank on board with a 12 volt compressor. There is also a UK firm that fits a similar system - Air Suspensions Ltd. Both work roughly the same. The switches just either turn on the compressor for raising or opening a valve for letting air out - all automatic. The basic system doesn't have a switch panel just a valve and pump handle located in a locker somewhere

We haven't found the cab pillars a problem - we do have a mirror above the passengers window that looks down on the front wheel area and is useful when making tight turns in car parks etc.


Hope this helps


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*FLAIR 8000 iCFB*

Yes,
We are attracted towards the Flair because of the size of the garage and its residual capacity. The Mrs likes the "social space" and the island bed. We are Visiting the Niesmann factory in Polch next week to have a look around. I just wish they would offer a propper Uk style cooker and oven in stead of that useless and inaccessible tech tower oven. They will do something but its lots of extra dosh.
Later this year they will have another control on the dash for the air suspension, one which will enable you to individually raise or lower any corner so you can level the vehicle up on slightly unlevel ground.

Where to purchase from and get the best price from is the question???

C.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jede

I haven't noticed any particularly bad blind spots on our Arto yet, there again I've only done a few hundred miles so far. I've fitted a mirror on the nearside to allow a better view of traffic on roundabouts whilst on the continent. It's the first RHD van we've had for a while and I found the side view cameras/mirrors on the LHDs so useful in the UK I thought I'd have one on the other side for continental motoring with a RHD.

Clive
We usually buy in Germany but with the current exchange rate the Arto was bought in the UK at a much lower price than was being asked over there. If you're using the N&B aire in Polch, get there early - it fills up pretty quick, especially if you want a hook-up.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Goldschmitt do all the air jobs for Polch whether it be the remote or the 3 button job its best to let the auto side of it sort out the levels especially as it caters well with any weight in the garage. It is also good for helping leveling on site. The newer breed I understand can be fully independent. I have the 4 jack system, its great but you have to dispense with some of the kids inheritance. Remember a glass of G&T holds more when horizontal. 

With regards to the blind spots. If you have a left hooker it is worth getting a horizontal mirror from a Merc truck dealer mine was £17 you can watch the road centre well with it. If you can go to the expense visit Vanbitz and get them to fit a side view camera to look up the road, its worth its weight in gold in the UK but not so good on the continent unless you have a right hander.

On the oven score we had ours without the oven and use a Remosko instead for baking. With that and a microwave my better half copes well, (ps. it was her suggestion).

Unfortunately Flairs don't come cheap even 2nd hand, but you try and find one, although they are part of Hymer they are very much sort after and rare.
Another tip, if you have a Fiat based one try putting the spare wheel under the floor in the front bay she runs far better, I put a strip of wood around it to stop it moving, but you don't really need that as it just doesn't move even with violent turning.
Best wishes to all


----------

